# Beefing up an Evinrude



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It looks like it may be easy to change the shaft length with a new 15" vertical driveshaft and water tube.

The parts list shows different carbs, but I'm not sure about any other differences there may be.

http://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=6eb148943f8f19ace8a624a3f17fe772

NADA lists it at 114 lbs for the 20" shaft, a bit heavy for 10hp, but not a bad price I guess.

*edit* I thought that link might take you right to it, but it didn't work.  pick a 1998 E10F... model.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't want to jump to any conclusions but looks like it might just be a simple carb change. How quick would that push a LT15? What about an LT25? Considering those two by next summer.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

U are looking at 9.9hp evinrude HIGH THRUST 4-stroke motor, that motor is designed to push heavy boat with more trust. It's like a 9.9hp evinrude with 25hp lower unit with prop, so u are looking at wrong motor again....lol. Just look for regular 9.9-25hp 2-stroke or 4-stroke tiller model without powerthrust or high thrust.

9.9hp evinrude highthrust wil push u 15mph instead 20 mph with 9.9hp without highthrust.

15" or 20" shaft motor will fit all LT 15 or 25.

My 2 cents.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

whitesnooky you're a dream crusher :'(

How's you're new LT coming?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> whitesnooky you're a dream crusher :'(
> 
> How's you're new LT coming?


Don't worry....there's plenty of motors out there with better deal and newer motor.

There's plenty of time for it.....don't rush.

I love it! Keep it light and simple........I'm going to hang 25hp yamaha 2-stroke when the electric jackplate comes in about 4 to 5 month depend on the build.

I have a new 2003 yamaha 15hp 2-stroke for sale with carbon marine tillerpiller and tinytach...only 22 hours on the motor......a great deal!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I know it's a purdy motor...but I don't have the funds right now


----------

